# 89 sentra



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

Hi, I just bought a 89 Nissan Sentra,the car is a 5 speed , I want to get a turbo,can someone tell me what kind of tubo to get? I do not want to do any engine work internally or anything. Jus a turbo what types of turbos will work with my car and, how to setup a turbo fro my car. thanks


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You'll need to have a manifold made or your stock one modified and a good T25, T28 or T3 would suffice. But there's much more to turbocharging than just slapping on a turbo as I'm sure you're aware of that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh really, im new to imports how much do u think i can get a turbo setup installed and everything for?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

depending on what you plan to accomplish, a low budget turbo kit should be just that, low budget. dont expect your car to be the fastest out there. how much milage u got on there? what shape is the engine in? theres a lot of work involved in a turbo setup, and maybe it would serve u better to save it for the next car you acquire, but hey, its your money. and it can be very expensive, just to let u know.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If you're thinking about turbochraging a GA16I, stop thinking! it's a total waste and you will lose more than you gain and that is guaranteed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

The car just rolled over 100 thousand miles it runs perfect,but I dont really want to put alot of work into the car, is there any bolt ons or any other horsepower adder's i can get with out spending 
alot of cash


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I guess use a 50 shot of drugs and enjoy. Can all be had under a grand.


----------

